# what to put in 180g



## Guest (Nov 6, 2004)

Well im sick of my piranhas, i had them for awhile and only get to see them eat every once in awhile(barely ever), there not active, still skittish and very boring. Im looking to get rid of them and start all over again. Any suggestions what i put in? Be specific, i dont really know about any other fish besides piranha


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

If you want some active fish that aren't skittish maybe some cichlids, or a shoal ascestro's, gars or a mbu puffer. Just some suggestions


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

get a ferret, they rule. But if you want a fish just get loads of oddballs, get a collection going.


----------



## weezplz (Oct 18, 2004)

ferrets smell to bad









...get a sick sw setup with lionfish, eels, and a cuda, like thePack


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2004)

I'm jealous. 180 gallons is huge!

How about those big, mean Central American cichlids like the Wolf Cichlid (dovii), or jaguar cichlids (managuanese). They have alot of personality and can be very bold.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Festae, Flowerhorn, Oscar(s), Managuense, it depends on what draws your eye.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Bull - Dovii is an african, just commonly grouped with centrals for whatever reason.

n3p - I'd go with a cichlid community tank, like maybe a green terror, Oscar, jack dempsey and a bunch of firemouths. You'd have three fish about a foot big and a bunch of 4-6 inch fish which would be very cool. Then you could add a bunch of tinfoil barbs and have a really interesting tank to watch.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

how about a nice schoal of cariba.









or a tank of Frontosa


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2004)

thanks everyone, what are good sites to find more information lie what i can eep together and what i cant, i want a lot of fish, not just one or two


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Bull - Dovii is an african, just commonly grouped with centrals for whatever reason.

































Sorry dude, but bullsnake was 100% right, a parachromis Dovii *IS* a central american cichlid


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

what about a couple rays. theyre awesome, you can handfeed them, tons of personality and are awesome. throw in two rays and an arowana or two and youre off.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

n3p said:


> Well im sick of my piranhas, i had them for awhile and only get to see them eat every once in awhile(barely ever), there not active, still skittish and very boring. Im looking to get rid of them and start all over again. Any suggestions what i put in? Be specific, i dont really know about any other fish besides piranha


 i know what you are saying


----------



## Anko (Oct 2, 2004)

180 gallons dam thats big...try this combo:Juvi flowerhorn,fw barracuda,rays,asian arrowana(if you want or just a jardini),and some texas cichlids...


----------



## SpAzZy (Mar 30, 2004)

i keep puffers in my 10g and they're sweet, but i wouldn't stock them in a 180g. fahaka puffers are aggressive and grow to be huge 14"+ but you said you didn't want a single fish. if i had 180g to mess with, i'd buy all sorts of cool ass cichlids then. orange xingu pike cichlid, red oscar, tiger oscar, electric blue jack dempsey, green terror, flowerhorn, there are a bunch more that are cool and not too hard to find. some people keep a jardini with their cichlids, but i wouldn't, one of my lfs has a jardini with a green terror and the green terror sits in a corner and doesn't swim around, he probably gets his ass handed to him. aro's will eat whatever is in your tank, and when they get bigger, they'll take chunks out of your other fish. go with the cichlids, they have a lot of personality and you could definitly stock quite a few in your tank. just remember they are messy eaters so you will have to clean often.


----------

